# Airbrush/bubbles



## Marve (May 12, 2017)

I'm new to airbrushing. When I try to airbrush with a gloss black laquer, I discover tiny bubbles on the surface. I have tried to use different pressure and flow, but when doing a wet cote the micro bubbles shows up. Can somebody give me an explaination.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is it also bubbling in the cup while you paint?


----------



## stromberg97 (Jun 7, 2015)

Marve said:


> I'm new to airbrushing. When I try to airbrush with a gloss black laquer, I discover tiny bubbles on the surface. I have tried to use different pressure and flow, but when doing a wet cote the micro bubbles shows up. Can somebody give me an explaination.


Bubbles can be caused by many factors. Moisture in the air lines.Use an inline filter

Spraying on a very humid day.Moisture is trapped under the paint film.

Spraying on a very hot day,or in hot sunlight. This is caused by solvent popping.A slower thinner can help on hot days.
There are also retatarders (butyl cellusolve) to slow drying times,but using the correct grade of thinner is most important.Some thinners are unbalanced,as they have a fast flash time with a slow dry time.Others can be the direct opposite.There is not much info on lacquers these days ,but try a google search.In the past there were many options for thinners.


----------



## Marve (May 12, 2017)

The laquer I used I thinned with mineral spirit. Can that be a reason ? My airbrush is quite new, but is is a "no name" - cheap one 03 ($50). - similiar to IWATA Hi-LINE. Will a new high tech one like f.ex. Harder-Steenbeck Infinity .04 needle be better one to paint car bodys?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Was everything clean? Small amounts of oil can make bubbles. Car painters hate Armor-all for that reason.

Maybe do a web search for 'bubbles in spray paint'. Plenty out there.


----------

